# Expat tax advice



## kisangoli78 (Mar 24, 2021)

I've been offered a 1 year position in Dubai to help set up a new office there. I would be employed by the new office and live out there for the year.
The tax breaks seem great - but I was wondering:
(a) Do I really forego all tax obligations to the UK while I'm out there? Even with NI etc?
(b) Will I pay any tax on the money I bring back (it's all income from my work, no capital gains etc.)?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello kisangoli78,

It all depends on the timing of the position with your one year contract.

Your circumstances would need to be looked at in more detail to determine your residence status and liability to UK tax.

Happy to help if required!


----------



## stuartcroftontax (May 6, 2021)

Dear *kisangoli78*
Your UK tax residency position determines the taxation of your employment income. If you can become Not Resident in the UK in accordance with the UK's Statutory Residence Test then the income may not be UK chargeable.
<snip>
I'll be happy to help.
Cheers,
Stuart


----------

